
Show HN: Simple note-taking and blogging - okozzie
https://notepin.co?ref=producthunt
======
symplee
First impression was that it's not immediately clear or intuitive where I was
supposed to type my note.

"Everything you type here will save automatically." Where is here?

The cursor does not default to the text area. So you when you click to the
"write" page and start typing, nothing happens. There is no border around this
mystery writing text box, just blank white space that flows into the edges of
the page.

The formatting tools box at the top was appearing then disappearing seemingly
randomly. Until I realized it's only available when you highlight the text,
then disappears when nothing is highlighted and is then covered/replaced by a
link to the home page. Why not just show the formatting at all times? If
someone never highlights the text, or does it quickly, they might not even
know they have the ability to format the text.

I think all of these can easily be adapted/iterated (if these views are
encountered by not just me). Overall it's a very nice product.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
eps
> Where is here?

Well, click on "here" to find out, no? There are some UX issues, but this is
not one of them.

~~~
eddieroger
> Well, click on "here" to find out, no?

No. I had the same problem. If it's meant to be a simple note taking app, it's
a fair expectation that you can "just type," or that you are "here" without
taking an action on your own. With the current UX, it's a note-viewing app,
not a note-taking app.

------
user9876543210
Sorry but it is REALLY a pain to evaluate : whatever i click, i get that
upgrade advertisment. I only can write and post pages. Definitly doesn't worth
[https://write.as](https://write.as) which is (seems ?) far far far better.

------
gnulinux
What if I blog using your non-premium features (essentially as a wiki, since
it's open to public), and then someone can come and lock this wiki buy paying
$9 a year and putting a password.

I think this is a great idea, essentially by making this product, you made
two, one can create a blog or a public wiki. Except the problem is now anyone
can turn the public wiki into their private blog by paying $9. I wish I could
register the name, but still had to pay $9 to restrict edit/write features to
myself.

------
keerthiko
just fyi you (mis)attribute the referral to producthunt for clicking the HN
link, that might mess with your traffic analytics a bit

------
abhinai
I really love this and would want to use it. However, how do I make sure your
service would be around years from now? Any tips for people in the same boat
as me who hesitate to put in a lot of efforts in something if there is a risk
that it could be all for nothing?

~~~
eps
_You_ obviously can't ensure that _his_ service is around in years from now.
So your comment reads like a passive-aggresive way of saying that "you are a
small guy, I don't think you'll be around for long, so it is essentially
useless." Which is a valid point, it just needs not be veiled behind a
rhetorical question.

~~~
omnimus
OMG. It's not passive agressive. To me it seemed like it is genuine question
and comment author hoped somebody has solution.

------
mfincham
Is it open source?

------
buboard
this is fun. many moons ago i created something similar:
[https://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/10/12/instablogg-lets-
you-c...](https://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/10/12/instablogg-lets-you-create-
and-share-a-blog-post-without-even-signing-up/)

i got a mountain of spam in it

------
jamesmawm
what's the tech stack used to build this?

